# Hair Algae



## LiLGuppyGal181 (Feb 14, 2006)

whats the best way to get rid of it?? (I also have spot algae on my acrylic but that doesnt worry me as much) I cant afford to gut my plants and start over, and I dont want anything that will hurt my fish, snails, or shrimp. suggestions? Ill check my paramaters and poast them when I get a chance, is there anything specifically yall want/ need to know to help?
thanks!
Laura


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

In most cases I read, it seems like the primary cause of hair algae is too much light on for too long. That's what I assume the case here to be. 

Remove all of the hair algae you can from the tank
Reduce lighting by an hour
Dose ferts accordingly
Increase CO2

That's the basic gist of it all. Works for me.

-John N.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

If using ferts make sure they are snail and shrimp safe.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_How our your plants growing_?... When I had hair algae my tank was lacking nitrates. If you do not have enough N03 then algae can take hold because of the lack of plant growth.

When you post your water parameters that will help us out and also knowing more about your tank setup will help.


----------

